
AI to a new Level: Milo & Kate [working title] (E3 Demo) - transburgh
http://xbox360.ign.com/dor/objects/14354412/lionhead-mylo-project/videos/lionhead_natalproject_e3.html
======
laconix
Too me this is extremely creepy. It reminds of the Resident Evil security
system, or the male equivalent.

I do doubt how well it would work, for example; telling the difference between
laughing and crying, telling the difference between sadness and anger.

But I don't know too much about this, or what's currently going on in the
field so perhaps somebody made a breakthrough. Or this may be the
breakthrough.

~~~
rahulvohra
For a while now, computers have been able to recognise human emotions more
reliably than humans can: <http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/research/rainbow/emotions/>

Given a good full frontal view of a face, a computer can tell the difference
between laughing and crying or sadness and anger. The real challenge is
dealing with variance in pose and lighting.

(Disclosure: I was doing a PhD in that research group.)

